

Potential Hulu deal with Disney increases ads, value to prospective buyers - jdludlow
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/24/potential-hulu-deal-with-disney-increases-ads-value-to-potentia/

======
jdludlow
I'm at my limit with the ad quantity on Hulu already. I cancelled my Hulu+
account after one month when I discovered that none of the shows in my queue
were available for mobile devices. I would consider subscribing again if the
Plus subscription included an ad-free option.

